# Gary Moore Run For Cover Solo VIDEO (Suhr Content)



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a few folks request some Gary Moore stuff. I must admit I hadn't actually learned to play any of his stuff, but every time I heard him play I thought wow, that guy has serious feel and massive tone.

I just tried to learn this solo today, so please forgive me , I did NOT get it note for note.

I used my Suhr Modern (notice he still has the Aldrichs hehe), into a Koko Boost and my Od100se+ and CAA 2x12" V30 cab. Miked with a Shure 57 and an E609 into a Duet and Logic Pro 9.

BTW I have a few sets of Blackouts for sale 

[YOUTUBE]zIwPCNLDaFI[/YOUTUBE]

Mark


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Great tribute to one of my all time fav's - good sound and talent. It don't have to be note for note - good job!


----------



## samhill (Jun 1, 2007)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Great tribute to one of my all time fav's - good sound and talent. It don't have to be note for note - good job!


Thanks for the kind words!!

Mark


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You continue to amaze me !!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff Mark....I would love for you to work on my right hand


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Um, I don't get it ..........you're not upset with that are you?

My only bitch was it ended to soon.....you killed that fretboard! I can't do that.

What effects are you using? So clear too and defined. I feel my tone muddy and wish I could get that violin tone.


----------

